# 1) Begonia bipinnatifida (2) Chirita tamiana



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Guys: Does anyone have experience with these in terraria? I have heard:

1) The _Begonia bipinnatifida_ does well--until the summer. It simply does not like summer heat (similar in this regard to _B. polliensis_, often incorrectly offered as _B. incisa_);

2) The chirita will do well, and even self-seed, as long as it does not get too wet.

And for what it's worth, I understand that neither needs particularly strong light.

Any experience with either of these?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nothing special as you can see... pretty fast grower.


----------

